# Clausing 8520 CNC conversion



## JPigg55 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone know or read of someone doing a CNC conversion to a Clausing 8520 mill ???
I'm currently just contemplating for later, but want to add power feed in near future.
Figure if I go CNC route, I'd install a stepper or servo motor for a power feed now vs the manual power feeds.
I've read that manual operation isn't possible with stepper motors unless they're disconnected, but can't find if this is true with servo's.
Have also been advised that it may be easier and cheaper to just find a small used CNC mill instead of converting.
Any input ???


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 3, 2012)

if you didnt want to go too crazy with it you could do a 2 axis cnc conversion
you would work z manual and X and Y would work like power feed in manual mode with the keyboard or pendent
you would also be able to cut curves without a rotary table in cnc mode
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 3, 2012)

you could probably cnc it for about what it would cost to power feed one axis.
and doing manual cnc is easy you just type in where to go keeping in mind tool offset just like turning cranks
steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 3, 2012)

David;

 Where did you find a souce for a power feed for the 8520. The originals shown in the manual are non existant as far as I can tell.

"Billy G"


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> David;
> 
> Where did you find a souce for a power feed for the 8520. The originals shown in the manual are non existant as far as I can tell.
> 
> "Billy G"



If I remember correctly, I was chatting on another forum and was told that a Type 140 or Type 150 power feed could be fairly easily modified to fit a 8520. From the pricing I did, think they run $350-$400 each.
Researching the CNC route, I found this: 4-Axis NEMA34 850 oz in 72V/20A PSU G320X Gecko Driver for $1351 from Automation Technology Inc. (http://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/). I've found a few others around the same price, but not sure what size motors it would take for my mill.
I realize there is additional costs/factors to consider...computer (already have one), drive couplers (belt & pulley, direct drive, planetary), ball nuts, etc...
Stepper system are quite a bit cheaper, but according to what I've read, servo's with feedback encoders are the better option for accuracy, finer control, power requirements, heat, and noise.
I just figured at $400 per axis, for more than one, the price starts getting close to a CNC kit with the added benefit of less additional costs. Looked to me that the CNC programs have DRO display, would still have to buy the scales, but not the readout. Might not need things like rotary table, indexer, etc that are very pricey or have the option to add steppers/servos to them as well for automatic control.
I know very little about CNC or even if I would need it, but it would make repeatable piece work a whole lot easier for making multiple copies of the same piece with less material waste due to mistakes.
I also ran across this: NextEngine 3D Scanner at http://www.nextengine.com/. It's $3000, but the coolness factor ...!!! There's a youtube video of Jay Leno using one for reproducing impossible to find parts for car restorations.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 3, 2012)

That Nextengine software does look pretty cool.. something to save for!


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep, and it's compatible with Mach3 as well as a couple other CAD/CAM programs.


----------

